# Is there a better gun?



## yareelohim (Apr 29, 2008)

I am getting paid to shoot squirrles right now so I went to Big5 to buy a pellet gun. I bought the Remington Summit retailed at $250 for $170.

This is my first pellet gun and the finish on it is incredible. I love the weight and the looks of the gun, however, i don't think it is as accurate as I would like. The scope on it is really nice but I get it sighted in and a few minuest later its off. I am not sure if its the gun or the scope or maybe the pellets. I am using crossman premier hollow point hunting pelletes. I am trying to get headshots at about 50 yards on ground squirrles. So far they have been really close and mostly neck shots.

My question is, is there a better gun I can get for killing squirrles out to 50 yars and maybe beyond that? What would be the most accurate gun within this price range? I would like a great scope, one that is at least 9x.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

any 9x is going to work as long as it doesn't creep. on a pellet gun it wouldn't.. check your mounts.. 50 yards is a tough head shot with a pellet gun.. i would say get 10 yards closer, they you'll be set... change up ammo, that has narrowed my groups as much as an inch. Last thing is, even at 50 yards, your windage is going to be vital... a small breeze will throw your pellet... thats why I like shooting em, hard to learn the wind... i'd guess thats your prob, so get a little heavier.. maybe a .22 pelet would work, but i've never shot them before...

:sniper:


----------



## yareelohim (Apr 29, 2008)

what do you mean by, "as long as it doen't creep?"

I will try some different ammo and see if that helps. Do you have any brands or shapes you would recommend? I am doing to try some daisy wade cutters today.

I really like this gun and would like to keep it, but if there are some with better accuracy then I might switch.

Do you have any other advice or things I should know about which could improve my accuracy? Again, I am new to the pellet gun sceen, I am hardcore duck hunter, but man these little pellet guns are amazingly fun! Its great for the off season. Any tips on tips or info on pellete guns and accuracy would be great, thanks!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yareelohim said:


> what do you mean by, "as long as it doen't creep?"
> 
> I will try some different ammo and see if that helps. Do you have any brands or shapes you would recommend? I am doing to try some daisy wade cutters today.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, i'm 22 years of age and love my gun...

as far as accuracy, just shoot more.. I know it sounds simple, but thats cause it is. You will learn your gun , and the wind, distance and everything will come together. Back in the day my buddy and I would sit off our balcony and shoot aluminum cans in half. We tried to do it in 50 shots or less. If there is ever a way to train, that is it lol, and it's fun.....

scope dials can move if broken or if you put too much shock on the from dropping them, or too much recoil, i doubt thats a prob.

50 yard shots are pretty far, because of wind, the ammo is never perfectly matched, and of course shooter error. i would just buy different brands, they are cheap enough to not worry about!!

I have not settled on a brand or shape.. I usually end up shooting a buncha different kinds, then forgetting which ones were the best. Right now I use the flat headed ones made by daisy. This is because they are the cheapest!! I have shot those pba's, and while i don't think it's worth the money, they sure as heck do some damage!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Paid to shoot squirrels!! well heck I should be asking you for advice  Yes many better guns GOOGLE savage arms and pick out a .17 HMR in your price range , you will be VERY VERY VERY Happy!!


----------



## Tom Green (May 17, 2008)

the best i had was a Crossman Backpacker with copper head 5.5mm .22 pointed heads. but now a days i use a .22 with sub sonic amunition


----------



## Treadlightly (Jun 6, 2008)

Try the Marling, for the price they're amazingly good value and shoot about as well as anything I've seen includuding Sako. I myself use the Izmarsh because I like the straight pull action but for something a bit more fancy I'll be going for the Browning T-bolt, same system just a a bit more pretty. I only got the Izmarsh because they hadn't brought out the Browning at the time


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

First off, make sure the scope you have is designed for spring-piston air rifles. Regular scopes get destroyed from the reverse recoil of a springer...

Once that's in order, you need to make sure the scope stop is firmly and properly mounted against the rear scope base. It should be a little rubber piece in front with the wings and screws that let you mount it to the sight base of your rifle.

Set it up, fire it about two or three times, and tighten everything that loosened. Don't overtighten, as that will bend your scope tube.

After two or three times of doing this, the scope should set tight against the scope stop, it won't creep back anymore, and your groups should tighten up a bit, provided you have proper form and don't rush your shots.

And if your scope is broken, nothing can fix it but sending it back or buying a new one first...

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## pennyshooter (May 30, 2008)

yareelohim said:


> what do you mean by, "as long as it doen't creep?"
> 
> I will try some different ammo and see if that helps. Do you have any brands or shapes you would recommend? I am doing to try some daisy wade cutters today.
> 
> ...


First off I would like to stress the fact that each pellet is unique as well as the gun that goes along with it. I have the same pellet gun, as well as the storm xt and a gamo hunter. My summit fires about 1/2" groupings at about 30 yards with crossman hollow point pellets, the xt does around the same with gamo rockets and my hunter likes beeman crow-magnums. You have to try different pellets and see which ones work for you and your gun. another thing that would help would be a good scope. don't use a regular scope because it will destroy your scope. the summit uses spring piston. a regular gun, like a 22LR would fire and have recoil going backwards. when you load the summit, you break the barrel which pushes a piston back and holds it in place. once the gun is fired, that piston slams forward compressing air and fires the pellet forward. as the pellet is flung forward, the gun recoils backwards. this causes a jerk which will destroy most rifle scopes. also because of this, there are two general ways to fire your rifle. one way is to hold your rifle firmly and try to minimalize the recoil. and the other is to let the gun naturally move. find which one works best for you and stick with it. another thing would be stance. there are prone, sitting, kneeling and standing stances that you could look up. another thing you could do is optically center your scope before you sight it. it really helps especially if you shoot at different distances a lot. and lastly i would recommend putting on a new trigger. I didn't really like the triggers on the summit and the storm so i replaced them with the GRT-III trigger. after that, they responded beautifully. well i hope that helps


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

i have found that in my remy summit the cheap daisy pointed pellets are the most accuret even more so than jsb exact


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

eh i'd personally just use a 12 guage and some 6 shot. if you want to work on your rifle skills just use a 22 or 17 hmr... an SKS works too :lol:


----------

